# Snails, Stick Insects, Flatidae, Katydid



## orionmystery (Jun 12, 2014)

Really colorful and photogenic Conehead Katydid (Macroxiphus sumatranus). Selangor, Malaysia. 


Macroxiphus sumatranus IMG_0953 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Newly emerged Flatid planthopper (Flatidae). Selangor, Malaysia. 


Flatid hopper IMG_0944 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Snail enjoying mushroom for dinner


Snail eating mushroom IMG_0170 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Snail sex


Mating snails IMG_9137 copy (2) by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Really cool Stick Insect. Never seen one like this before. Selangor, Malaysia. 
Necroscia punctata (adult female) - ID credit: Bruno Kneubühler


Necroscia punctata IMG_1163 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Necroscia punctata IMG_1171 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Necroscia punctata IMG_1174 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 12, 2014)

Very interesting...


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 12, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Very interesting...



Thanks for commenting.


----------

